# Antonio De Cabezon, mid 16th century Spanish composer who wrote keyboard works



## clavichorder

16th Century, I say! My first exposure to De Cabezon was through Rene Clemencic's clavichord recordings. Sometimes I find these a little slow paced and wandering, but I believe the music, if played to one's preference, has great potential to please. I will update this thread on my experience of his music first hand when I check the book out from the library.

Similar to what I said of Coelho, the music is wandering, and perhaps even simpler in certain ways, but I'm eager to hear it at a faster tempo perhaps on a piano.

Here is the CD which I was talking about uploaded on youtube


----------



## clavichorder

Anyone else interested in this composer? I find it fascinating that he was, to my knowledge, the first major composer of the non organ keyboard instruments.

I am currently listening to the same Rene Clemencic disc.


----------



## Klavierspieler

clavichorder said:


> Anyone else interested in this composer? I find it fascinating that he was, to my knowledge, the first major composer of the non organ keyboard instruments.
> 
> I am currently listening to the same Rene Clemencic disc.


Yes, I quite enjoy him.


----------



## Taggart

Antonio de Cabezón (30 March 1510 - 26 March 1566) was a Spanish Renaissance composer and organist. Blind from childhood, he quickly rose to prominence as performer and was eventually employed by the royal family. He was among the most important composers of his time and the first major Iberian keyboard composer.











and the inevitable La Folia


----------



## Mandryka

I'm interested in Cabezon. People looking to explore his keyboard music may enjoy the performers I like the most: Kimberly Marshall, Veronique Musson-Gonneaud, Paola Erdas, Glen Wilson, Jose Uriol, Trio Unde Maris, Andres Cea, Accentus Ensemble. 

I only ordered last week Jens Christensen's CD of Iberian music, which seems to have some Cabezon. I can't wait to hear it, he is IMO a very spiritual and ecstatic musician.


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


>


Who was his tailor? Sir Walter Raleigh?


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Love his 4-part composition Un gay bergier, played by a Viola da gamba ensemble on this CD:


----------



## Mandryka

clavichorder said:


> 16th Century, I say! My first exposure to De Cabezon was through Rene Clemencic's clavichord recordings. Sometimes I find these a little slow paced and wandering, but I believe the music, if played to one's preference, has great potential to please. I will update this thread on my experience of his music first hand when I check the book out from the library.
> 
> Similar to what I said of Coelho, the music is wandering, and perhaps even simpler in certain ways, but I'm eager to hear it at a faster tempo perhaps on a piano.
> 
> Here is the CD which I was talking about uploaded on youtube


Hi clavichorder,

Do you have the booklet which goes with Clemencic's recording? According to the Fanfare review, he talks about the nature of Cabezon's transcriptions, how they relate to the originals and to Cabezon's own music. I can listen to the performances on spotify, but if you say that the essay in the booklet looks substantial and well argued, I'll buy the CD for the book.


----------



## Mandryka

Is anyone interested in being part of a little listening group, to compare impressions of Claudio Astronio's recording?


----------

